# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG - Samsung SHW-M130K , Samsung GT-P1000N Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [29 JUNE 2011]  De******ion :   *Samsung GT-P1000N Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot**Samsung SHW-M130K Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot*    Released Stuffs :   Samsung GT-P1000N JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-P1000N Repair FileSamsung GT-P1000N FULL DUMPSamsung GT-P1000N Repair GuideSamsung SHW-M130K JTAG PinoutSamsung SHW-M130K Repair FileSamsung SHW-M130K FULL DUMPSamsung SHW-M130K Repair Guide    *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Previous Update :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT Team News and Blog  :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

